# Instabilidade interior centro e sul (12Ago2011)



## adiabático (13 Ago 2011 às 12:43)

Ontem o céu andou assim em Nisa. Bastantes mammatus. Nem tudo é mammatus, mas há bastantes. Para quem gosta de mammatus, ontem tivemos muitos por aqui.  E outras coisas giras.








































































A serra mais fotogénica de Portugal? 

Reparei que na antepenúltima foto a aberração cromática é impressionante!


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2011 às 12:56)

Houve muitas mammatus sim senhor! 

Boas fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2011 às 14:14)

São os melhores _mammatus_ nacionais que vi até hoje  

Muitos boas fotos


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2011 às 16:22)

Tantos mammatus, tão perto e nem vi nenhum. Excelentes fotos, sim senhor!


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2011 às 17:00)

Belas fotos, também vi algumas por aqui mas não tive oportunidade de fotografar, belos senários


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Ago 2011 às 00:17)

Ui... Mas que mammatus espectaculares!! Parabéns pelas fotos!!


----------



## actioman (15 Ago 2011 às 04:05)

Sem duvida alguma um registo memorável e de grande valor. Eu que sou um grande apreciador deste tipo de nuvens, fiquei de boca aberta! 

Parabéns pelo registo e muito obrigado pela maravilhosa colecção de fotografias que aqui nos deixaste!!




Mário Barros disse:


> São os melhores _mammatus_ nacionais que vi até hoje
> 
> Muitos boas fotos



O melhores Mammatus fotografados em solo nacional aqui no fórum ( na minha modesta opinião claro está!  ) foram os que a seguir indico link, deixados pelo colega Redfish a 17/02/2008:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/mau-tempo-inundacoes-18-fevereiro-2008-a-1923.html#post60366


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2011 às 14:23)

Excelentes fotos Adiabático


----------

